# KLH speakers, Internal bracing



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, before someone rips into this post I must say that I dont have these KLH floor standing speakers by choice. I hate them but for now they have to do. My good system is in the basement in my theater room.

Ok now for the question...
My two channel system up in my living room has these KLH floor standing tower speakers. (I cant remember the model number at this time B something or other) but they sound awful when turned up to a decent level. The drivers are not distorting but the speaker cabinet vibrates so badly that the bass sucks. If I hold the sides to stop the vibration they actually sound ok.
The speakers are 3 way with a tweeter, mid range and low driver with a bass port at the front near the bottom.
Has anyone tried to add bracing to the inside of a speaker or is this just not a good idea? I want to make the cabinet more rigid. What should I do?


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Encase them in concrete? Just kidding, but I seriously doubt that it would be worth it to try anything like that. You may want to try some external metal brackets if you don't mind destroying the finish of the speakers.
Good luck...
Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

stuff more polly in them.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It would be simple to remove the woofer and install the proper length 2x2's to brace the sides.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Too much fill or bracing can alter the internal volume of the enclosure perhaps altering the sound in another unwanted way. But a few 1.5"x1.5" internal braces should not be too drastic. I like to glue 2 pieces of 3/4" MDF together to make 1.5"x1.5"s then glue and fillet them in.


----------



## Brian Bunge (Apr 21, 2006)

Go to Home Depot and buy several oak 2x2's (actually 1.5" x 1.5") and some wood glue. You can then glue them to the sides, top and bottom in an "x" fashion to help stiffen up the panels. You may also want to glue one in as a cross brace as well.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the ideas I will see what works best given that I have to go in through the 6" driver hole my options are limited.


----------

